# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Gazze'de yeni gemi krizi

## bozok

*Gazze'de yeni gemi krizi* 

**

13.07.2010 - 15:38* / Gazeteport*

_İsrail donanmasına ait bir savaş gemisi, Gazze'ye doğru ilerleyen Libya gemisinin önünü kesti. Libya yardım gemisinin rotasını değiştirmesini isteyen İsrail ordusu şimdilik gemiye operasyon düzenlemedi._ 

Associated Press ajansının haberine göre, İsrail donanması, Libya lideri Muammer Kaddafi'nin oğluna ait "Amalthea" isimli yardım gemisinin yolunu kesti. Habere göre, İsrail savaş gemisinden Libya gemisine rotasını Mısır limanına çevirmesi yönünde çağrı yapıldı. Ancak ajans, Moldova bayraklı geminin, bu çağrıya uymayarak Gazze'ye doğru yol almaya devam ettiğini bildirdi. 



Reuters haber ajansına konuşan bir İsrail askeri sözcüsü, "Donanma, gemiyi durdurmak için süreci başlattı" ifadesini kullanrken, ilk etapta "iletişim" yoluyla geminin Gazze'ye ulaşmasını engellemeye çalışacaklarını belirtti. Muammer Kaddafi'nin oğlu Seyf el İslam Kaddafi'ye ait Trablus merkezli yardım derneği tarafından gönderilen "Amalthea" isimli kuru yük gemisi, hafta sonunda Yunanistan'ın başkenti Atina'ya 60 kilometre uzaklıktaki Lavrio limanından hareket etmişti. Yaklaşık 2 bin ton ilaç ve gıda maddesi taşıyan gemide 12 mürettebat ve 9 aktivist bulunduğu belirtilmişti. 

Libya lideri Muammer Kaddafi'nin oğlu Saif El İslam'ın başkanlığındaki Kaddafi Uluslararası Yardım ve Kalkınma Vakfı'nın, Yunanistan'dan kalkan Moldova bayraklı yardım gemisinin, herhangi bir müdahalede bulunulmaması durumunda yarın Gazze limanına ulaşmasının hedeflendiği açıklamıştı. İsrail Dışişleri Bakanı Avigdor lieberman ise, ilgili dışişleri bakanlarıyla yaptığı görüşmelerde, geminin yükünü Mısır'ın El Ariş limanına boşaltmasında mutabık kaldıklarını duyurmuştu. Ancak Kaddafi Uluslararası Yardım ve Kalkınma Vakfı yetkililerinden Yusuf Savani, geminin hedefinin Gazze olduğunu söyledi. 

İsrail'de yayımlanan Haaretz gazetesi, İsrail Dışişleri Bakanlığı'nın, savunmayla ilgili birimlere, herhangi bir müdahalede bulunulmadan önce geminin Gazze karasularına yaklaşmasının beklenmesi tavsiyesinde bulunduğunu yazdı. İsrail Dışişleri Bakanlığı, Mavi Marmara gemisi öncülüğündeki yardım filosu Gazze'ye doğru seyir halindeyken de benzer bir tavsiyede bulunmuş ancak İsrail donanması gemiye uluslararası karasularda baskın düzenlemişti. 

Bakanlık hukuk müşavirliğinin, savunma birimleriyle başbakanlığa da gönderdiği tavsiyede, gemiye ait belgelerde yolculuğun son limanının Gazze değil El Ariş'i gösterdiği, Gazze deniz ablukasını kırma niyetinin bulunup bulunmadığının ise belirgin olmadığı ifade edildi. 

Gemide 2 bin ton insani yardım malzemesiyle 12 mürettebat ve 6'sı Libya vatandaşı 9 yolcunun bulunduğu belirtiliyor. Vakfın, Kaddafi'nin oğluna ait olmasına rağmen Libya hükümeti, "sivil bir örgüt" olarak niteledikleri vakıfla doğrudan bir bağlantıları bulunmadığını kaydetti.

...

----------

